#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Σε δημόσια διαβούλευση το σχέδιο ΠΔ για την "Ηλεκτρονική Ταυτότητα Κτιρίων"

## Xάρης

Μπορείτε να δείτε αυτήν τη σελίδα εδώ: http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...AF%CF%89%CE%BD

----------

